# A Paver Brick Inspired Laser Cut Sierra Blank



## Ken Wines (Mar 24, 2017)

The design of the inlays are roughly based upon a paver stone that I have seen.  The blank fits Sierra style pens.  The woods are maple and aromatic red cedar.  There a 38 inlays that totally wrap 360 degrees seamlessly.  I'm thinking about doing a second version and rotate the pattern 45 degrees.


----------



## mark james (Mar 24, 2017)

OK, I quit!  That is beautiful - Kudos.


----------



## LouCee (Mar 24, 2017)

I like it!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 24, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 24, 2017)

Yea yea yea Beeeeeutiful progress and blank making mate, mind bending in fact.

Peter.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 24, 2017)

Ken, I like the paver pattern - nicely done. My animal brain immediately saw BACON!


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 24, 2017)

A very nice looking design. Two thumbs up!
I would like to see it in some additional wood colors as well. Perhaps with the maple and Blackwood or Ebony.

I see you have to watch inserting the pavers as the grain dictates their orientation and having end pieces also.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 24, 2017)

Well, there it goes some of the ideas I had to use my CNC one day, even tough mine would be a wood and resin combination, I better sell the damn thing, I'm getting slow and left behind by all these young new brains that can think beyond the old box brains, such is life, huh..?

There is certainly a lot of thinking and design consideration to create those patterns on a laser which I don't think would not be that much different than a CNC coding/functions, great work, congrats...!

We old farts, have no chance...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Ken Wines (Mar 24, 2017)

Charlie_W said:


> A very nice looking design. Two thumbs up!
> I would like to see it in some additional wood colors as well. Perhaps with the maple and Blackwood or Ebony.
> 
> I see you have to watch inserting the pavers as the grain dictates their orientation and having end pieces also.


Charlie, the pieces are cut in the round so there is really only one way that they will fit properly. Blackwood is a possibility but Ebony not so much, it's extremely hard to cut.  A 60 watt laser moving at slow speed can't cut it in one pass, or even two or three.  By the time you finally cut through the cut lines are charred pretty bad.  I've read about people catching it on fire in the laser when trying to cut it.  Blackwood on the hand will cut with a laser, it requires a little more power and speed than cutting domestic wood.


----------



## mark james (Mar 24, 2017)

Charlie_W said:


> A very nice looking design. Two thumbs up!
> I would like to see it in some additional wood colors as well. Perhaps with the maple and Blackwood or Ebony.
> 
> I see you have to watch inserting the pavers as *the grain dictates their orientation and having end pieces also*.



YES.  I just got done doing a Chevron "block" and did not pay attention to the end grain patterns.  The final slices were all mismatched and not acceptable.  Live and learn.


----------

